

IBM | Apple | Google | Microsoft - snippyhollow
http://www79.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=IBM+Apple+Google+Microsoft

======
s1rech
the growth of apple is insane. If an analyst had predicted in 2000 that apple
would have a bigger market cap than microsoft some day, he would have been
fired on the spot.

------
Flodner
As for me, I like Apple!

